# I Find This Hilarious .. Every Single Time!



## TeachAtHome (Jun 12, 2014)

Whenever Maleficent stops, drops, and anoints. I can't tell you how many times she has fallen off her wheel! :lol:

Does your hedgie forget what they're doing and go into full anointing mode as well??


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Yep- everything else ceases to exists besides morphing into crazy positions to anoint!


----------



## Kaddy (May 6, 2014)

I love it when Hector does this! So so funny! She sound a right character!


----------



## emmaleigh (Dec 23, 2013)

Bartley does this a lot too, a lot of times I put a hand out to support him once he's fallen over once, because he just tries it again and again. It is quite cute.


----------

